# Farblaserdrucker gesucht



## Kokopalme (4. Februar 2011)

Da es für meinen steinalten HP Laserjet jetzt mitlerweile keine Tonerpatronen mehr gibt, bzw. nur zu unanemessene Preisen, muss was neues her.

leider hab ich von Druckern gar keine Ahnung, deswegen brauch ich ein bischen Hilfe. Hier mal meine Kriterien:

-Es sollte ein Farb-Laserdrucker sein
-Geringen Tonerverbrauch/ bzw. keinen überteuerten toner benötigen
-Vorallem die Textqualität ist mir wichtig, also saubere und klare Kanten
-Fotodruck ist unwichtig, aber die Farbqualität sollte natürlich auch entsprechend da sein.
-Preislich so bis 400€
-Und eventuell sollte er auch DVDs bedrucken können, das spielt aber keine große Rolle.

Ich drucke etwa im Monat max. 100 eiten, falls das noch von bedeutung ist.Achja, beinah hätt ichs vergessen...Das Gerät sollte recht filigran sein und kein Klotz der den Schreibtisch einnimmt.

lg

Christian


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Willst Du die 400€ ausreizen, wenn die Qualität dann nochmal besser ist, oder würdest Du auch einen für 200€ nehmen, wenn der pro Seite dann nur unwesentlich teurer wäre?


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

............................


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Dell is recht gut. Ich hab nen Dell Farblaser für 150 € neu gekauft. Is nich so der Brüller. Aber für mein Ansprüche und das bissel Drucken reichts. Was bei Dell der Vorteil ist, du legst für nen Satz Patronen (Farben + Schwarz) nur so um die 50 Euro hin und die Patronen, die als Starter dabei sind, sind recht gut gefüllt. Bei manch anderem Anbieter überschreitet der Satz Patronen preislich schnell den Anschaffungspreis für den Drucker.


EDIT: Der von xthomas26x gepostet Geizhalslink is übrigens mein Drucker. Is halt keine Schönheit und der ungewüschte Klotz. Druckt aber ganz gut und günstig.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

....................


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Sorry, kein Plan. Ich druck nur auf Papier und ne Folie zum Testen hab ich leider nicht da. 

Das is alles, was ich rausgefunden hab:

MEDIENTYP:
Briefumschläge, Etiketten, Normalpapier, Gestrichenes Papier, Recycling-Papier, Deckblattpapier


Allerdings hab ich mal bissel gesucht: Und das hier gefunden:

_"Spitzendrucker 
Ich (wir) benutzen diesen Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker(2 PC)und sind mit dem Druckergebnis bei SW, aber auch in Farbe und auch bei Foliendruck sher zufrieden."_ 

Is ne Rezessionsseite. Hier ist der Link. Dell.de - Dell 1320c Color Laser Printer Testberichte von Kunden - Produktbewertungen ? Testberichte der Topverbraucher lesen

Der Zweite von Oben schreibt das.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

.......................


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Ausgereifte Technik


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

..............


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

.........................


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Das Risiko hast du immer. Kannst ja gern noch weiterschauen. Der Dell läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## xthomas26x (8. Februar 2011)

..........................


----------

